# leaking air compressor/tools



## bandito (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi,

I am new around here and this is my first post. 

I bought a Husky compressor that came with 5 air tools.  I just bought a 2" braid nailer also.  The problem I am having is that when I connect a tool to the hose supplied from Husky it always leaks air right at the connection. When I disconnect the tool the air stops leaking. At the other end of the hose which is connected to the compressor it never leaks.  Is there a reason for this and is there something I can do so my compressor doesn't kick in ever 2 minutes?  

Thanks,

Bandito


----------



## Ecam (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds like the coupler is faulty/old/cheap.  A coupler and several nipples would be worth the investment and $10-15 at the home improvement center.


----------



## thomask (Nov 23, 2011)

Have you tried a little teflon tape on the fitting first? Also check all fittings are tight, just a suggestion as some new units are not real tight oout of the box.


----------



## ToolmanTom (Dec 17, 2011)

I would bet on a faulty coupler.  I have had this trouble before.  I bought a Milton air coupler and fitting and no more leaks.  Whenever I buy an air tool, I make sure it has a Milton air fitting.  Yeah, they cost a little more, but they are well worth the couple of bucks.


----------



## havasu (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree. I once purchased a bunch of couplers from Harbor Freight. Every darn one leaked.


----------



## Otahyoni (May 27, 2012)

Agreed. You can use a harbor freight male end on the air tool, but buy a GOOD female coupler. It's the point that gets used the most.


----------



## bandito (May 28, 2012)

Actually, I went to PrincessAuto and bought their brand which was about $6-$7.  I now have no leaks.


----------

